# Nevermind the Bullocks, Here's Some Latex



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok, this one is a little bit of a wincer. I spent a lot of time on farms when I was a kid and I distinctly remember picking up a thick, black, latex tubering in a bullpen one day and asking what it was for. When I was told it was for castration of cattle... well, I still remember that moment 25 years later.

When using double hemostats to enlarge latex cuffs, I often think that there's probably already something that does that easily - a one-tool option that's similar to the ring-of-doom applicator.

Yes, this is the kind of stuff that I spend time thinking about.

So, I do a google search thinking "Sam, what are you searching for? You'll go onto a list somewhere" and I find this page. Boom, that's what I was after and then I saw latex in various lengths and sizes for various nefarious purposes.


Is this a PFS tube protector I see before me? 
The bander of doom.
Spring loaded gypsy tabs? A potential replacement for spring loaded slingshot ideas? Pseudo pseudo tube tapers?!
And the highlight of my adventure. "EZE Castrator - Old Style Tubing". 

I personally think it's worth it, just so you can do a comparison between Dankung, Theratube and Eze Castrator tubing.

I am sitting in my chair funny after looking through all that!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It must have taken some balls to make this post.

Good thing about these products though, is they are CHEAP when bought in bulk.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> It must have taken some balls to make this post.


It was a cinch.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bully post!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

"Tell me Cloris, can you still hear the lambs screaming?"

Hannibal Lecter

Tell me Bunz, can you still hear the bulls screaming? lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

So...I clicked on because, hey, the title, but after reading it, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with the thought of where those links might take me...LoL


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> So...I clicked on because, hey, the title, but after reading it, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with the thought of where those links might take me...LoL


It's totally legit! Got me thinking about all the industries that use latex and using them as a source of bands.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

you are going to have to be careful with those searches


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Berkshire bred said:


> you are going to have to be careful with those searches


...you know this man is on a list somewhere...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to do lambs with an Elastrator ... I never felt good about it. There was a discussion about using Elastrator rings to attach bands to forks some time back. As I recall, it did not work well ... the bands kept slipping. And it caused the shooter to speak in a high pitched voice ... :rofl: Well, OK, skip that last one.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your really stretching out on your searches arent you ? im sure all the google ads you see now are about cattle genitalia, :huh: wonder if your wife is worried about your "searches" .

any recipes for rocky mountain oysters ?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to talk to Aaron about this. Some great ideas here. Maybe we could use some of those ideas as a substitute for banning offensive members.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm going to talk to Aaron about this. Some great ideas here. Maybe we could use some of those ideas as a substitute for banning offensive members.


Ha ha!


----------

